# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Выбор WIFI-роутера или WIFI-точки

## MNшаня

Привет всем. Есть следующая задача:

Есть есть сеть с адресом 10.0.0.0/8. Возникла необходимость раздавать по Wifi интернет приходящим клиентам в кафе (автосалон). Подскажите пожалуйста решение проблемы такое, чтоб гости не видели сеть, а в идеале вообще им по DHCP присваивался адрес совершенно из другой сети, например 192.168.0.0/24 или че нить из этой оперы. Например возможно ли такое, что на входе в WIFI-точку был IP типа 10.18.175.56, а сам он уже раздавал подключившимся адреса например 192.168.0.84, то есть что он был как интернет шлюз для гостей.  А если он будет по определенным мак-адресам в сеть компы и давать им адреса из доны 10.0.0.0 - то это ваще будет супер пупер))) Может кто такое пробовал сделать или может кто с таким работал? Все советам и ответам буду рад.

Надеюсь что понятно расписал задачу))) Всем спасибо за ответы!

----------


## Telefonist

Asus WL-500G Premium тебе в помощь!

----------


## MNшаня

Спасибо, буду пробовать.

----------


## ixezkiel

Я бы все таки порекомендовал "UBNT nanostation 2" (сам в работе такие использую), у нее есть много плюсов
-предназначена для работы как на улице так и в помещении
-высокая мощность передатчика
-гибкие возможности  настройки
и цена просто супер. 
и звучит это все как реклама :)
и как для меня главный плюс PoE!

----------


## XarDen

Вопрос. был дома один комп, теперь появился еще ноут. что лучше кинуть до него витуху в соседнюю комнату или купить точку доступа?

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 7 секунд_
и что скажете о DSL-2600U/BRU/C2

----------


## Cheechako

Если не предполагается перекачивать между компьютерами гигабайты, то беспроводное подключение ноутбука представляется более удобным (сам поставил точку доступа недели через три после покупки ноутбука, надоело возиться с проводом). Относительно D-Link'ов - у меня претензий нет :confused:

----------


## XarDen

да нет, гигабайты качать не буду. максимум игры по сетке

----------


## Dr.Bormental

Обычный роутер - что думать то? Хоть дир-300 длинковый, хоть асусь навороченый. На WAN повесить 10.0.0.0/8, на LAN - 192.168.0.0/24 например. Ну в DHCP пул там выставить и все.

----------


## Alexsandr

> Привет всем. Есть следующая задача:
> 
> Есть есть сеть с адресом 10.0.0.0/8. Возникла необходимость раздавать по Wifi интернет приходящим клиентам в кафе (автосалон). Подскажите пожалуйста решение проблемы такое, чтоб гости не видели сеть, а в идеале вообще им по DHCP присваивался адрес совершенно из другой сети, например 192.168.0.0/24 или че нить из этой оперы. Например возможно ли такое, что на входе в WIFI-точку был IP типа 10.18.175.56, а сам он уже раздавал подключившимся адреса например 192.168.0.84, то есть что он был как интернет шлюз для гостей.  А если он будет по определенным мак-адресам в сеть компы и давать им адреса из доны 10.0.0.0 - то это ваще будет супер пупер))) Может кто такое пробовал сделать или может кто с таким работал? Все советам и ответам буду рад.
> 
> Надеюсь что понятно расписал задачу))) Всем спасибо за ответы!



Приветствую коллега. 
D-Link DWL-2100AP - бери не пожалееш - есть внутри все что нужно(Цена - качество в комплекте). 80 Метров радиус действия с кирписными стенами домов. Ходит: Инет, Игры, FTP внутрянка проблем не занем стоит не одна.
В документации стоит что на 100 бъет но это по прямой без стен.

----------


## RoSV

Советую Netgear WGR612-100RUS Wireless Router 54 Mbps (1 WAN and 2 LAN 10/100 Mbps ports). Дешевле D-Link и работает надежнее. А D-Link авно.

----------


## this

сам пользуюсь dir 300 320  у зюкселя неплохие девайсы.

----------

